# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Intel BLKD201GLYL-Mini ITX Motherboard

## lakis

Model: Intel BLKD201GLYL Intel Celeron 215 with a 533 MHz system bus Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo $69.99 !!!! ;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6813121317

-Στην Ελλάδα το βρίσκεις 82 ευρά. Αν είναι δυνατόν.
http://www.matrixcarpc.com/intel-d201gl ... ath=86_126

----------


## acoul

> Model: Intel BLKD201GLYL Intel Celeron 215 with a 533 MHz system bus Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo $69.99 !!!! ;
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6813121317
> 
> -Στην Ελλάδα το βρίσκεις 82 ευρά. Αν είναι δυνατόν.
> http://www.matrixcarpc.com/intel-d201gl ... ath=86_126


το alix (new wrap) για x86 είναι καλύτερο τόσο σε κόστος, όσο σε μέγεθος και επιδόσεις. Το ζητούμενο, πέρα από επιδόσεις, είναι να μη θέλει ψύξη !!

----------


## lakis

_"το alix (new wrap) για x86 είναι καλύτερο τόσο σε κόστος, όσο σε μέγεθος και επιδόσεις"_

-Μπορείς να γίνεις πιό σαφέστερος; Ποιά είναι ακριβώς η διαφορά στις επιδόσεις του επεξεργαστή;
-Και επί τι ευκαιρία που βρίσκει κανείς καλωδιοταινία IDE 2Χ44pin;

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> Model: Intel BLKD201GLYL Intel Celeron 215 with a 533 MHz system bus Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo $69.99 !!!! ;
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6813121317
> 
> -Στην Ελλάδα το βρίσκεις 82 ευρά. Αν είναι δυνατόν.
> http://www.matrixcarpc.com/intel-d201gl ... ath=86_126
> 
> 
> το alix (new wrap) για x86 είναι καλύτερο τόσο σε κόστος, όσο σε μέγεθος και επιδόσεις. Το ζητούμενο, πέρα από επιδόσεις, είναι να μη θέλει ψύξη !!


ΕΕ;
Το Alix είναι Geode LX (= πολύ κακός x86 και πολύ κακός στα embedded σε αντίθεση π.χ. με τον Geode NX) στα 433 ή 500MHz.

Αυτό που έδωσε ο lakis και είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι Intel Celeron 215 στα 1.33GHz (ο οποίος αν διαβάζω σωστά είναι της οικογένειας των Yonah aka Intel Core στα 65nm!).

Δεν ξέρω με την ψύξη τι γίνεται (αν και οι Yonah φημίζονται για τις καλές τους επιδόσεις σε αυτόν τον τομέα) αλλά από επιδόσεις ούτε που συγκρίνονται, μην τρελαθούμε.

----------


## dalex

...................

----------


## Afanas

Click me  :: 

Και υπάρχουν και άλλοι sellers ....

Επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι και το review από το mini-box.com  ::  

Για ρίξτε μια ματία κάτω κάτω --> Power Consumption μαζί με δίσκο 25W ...
2 λέξεις μου έρχονται .... POE & Ομαδική

----------


## Afanas

Ήρθε η D201GLY μου  ::  Τελική τιμή 65 ευρώ και μέσα σε 5 μέρες  ::  
Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις άριστες ! Καλή ποιότητα κατασκεύης αν κρίνω από τους πυκνωτές (nichicon, rubycom)! Με άλλα 23 ευρώ πήρα μια μνημούλα 1Gb.Mε μία Intel Gigabit ethernet και 2 δίσκους θα γίνει o μικρος μου server! Το παραπάνω συστηματάκι σε idle καταναλώνει 32 watt  ::  Στα αρνητικά πρέπει να προστεθεί η παρουσία του 4πινου 12v βήσματος τροφοδοσίας καθώς και το γεγονός οτι δε μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί pico-psu μιας και το 24πινο βήσμα είναι δίπλα στις usb  ::  Η μητρική είναι ελάχιστα μικρότερη από αυτή των firenas αλλά δυστυχώς δε μου έχει περισέψει κανένα case... οπότε αν δε βρώ θα πρέπει κάτι να φτιάξω για να το στεγάσω!

Τέλος να πώ πως προσεχώς έρχεται και η D201GLY2 με 2 extra Sata , και Celeron M 1,2 Ghz passively cooled με κατανάλωση 10-15 watt http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=768

----------


## Themis Ap

> ...


Μεγείες...  ::  

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι. 

Όπως το βλέπεις, 4πλό pci->mpci παίρνει; Από άποψη χώρου...

----------


## Afanas

Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μη παίρνει... Μια χαρά χωράει  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Στα αρνητικά πρέπει να προστεθεί η παρουσία του 4πινου 12v βήσματος τροφοδοσίας καθώς και το γεγονός οτι δε μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί pico-psu μιας και το 24πινο βήσμα είναι δίπλα στις usb


Μπορείς να βάλεις το Picopsu χρησιμοποιώντας ένα atx supply extender cable.

 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

δεν το σπάτε σε μια δική του ενότητα;

----------


## dalex

...........................................

----------


## Afanas

Dalex έρχεται και η δέυτερη έκδοση με sata όπως είπα....

Υπάρχει riser Pci -> 3 Pci για όλες τις μητρικές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Υπάρχει riser Pci -> 3 Pci για όλες τις μητρικές


http://www.adexelec.com/extenders.htm ->P4TX21

Έχει ένα όμορφο κατάλογο με διάφορα extenders, καθώς και μία απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου...  ::  

Επίσης δεν κάνουν οι mod μία διάσπαση προς την ενότητα των hardware reviews, σε θέμα για το INTEL D201GLY;

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Afanas
> 
> Υπάρχει riser Pci -> 3 Pci για όλες τις μητρικές   
> 
> 
> http://www.adexelec.com/extenders.htm ->P4TX21
> 
> Έχει ένα όμορφο κατάλογο με διάφορα extenders, καθώς και μία απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου...


Έστειλα email στην adexelec για το κατά πόσο έχουν δοκιμάσει τον αντάπτορά τους με το εν λόγω board. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν το έχουν δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρουν αν είναι συμβατά και αν θα ήθελα να τους στείλω ένα να το δοκιμάσουν  ::  . Καλή φάση.

Πάντως αν γίνεται να δοκιμαστεί κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καλό...

ΥΓ: Κάτι δεν πήγε καλά με την διάσπαση;;;

----------


## Afanas

> Ήρθε η D201GLY μου  Τελική τιμή 65 ευρώ και μέσα σε 5 μέρες  
> Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις άριστες ! Καλή ποιότητα κατασκεύης αν κρίνω από τους πυκνωτές (nichicon, rubycom)! Με άλλα 23 ευρώ πήρα μια μνημούλα 1Gb.Mε μία Intel Gigabit ethernet και 2 δίσκους θα γίνει o μικρος μου server! Το παραπάνω συστηματάκι σε idle καταναλώνει 32 watt  Στα αρνητικά πρέπει να προστεθεί η παρουσία του 4πινου 12v βήσματος τροφοδοσίας καθώς και το γεγονός οτι δε μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί pico-psu μιας και το 24πινο βήσμα είναι δίπλα στις usb  Η μητρική είναι ελάχιστα μικρότερη από αυτή των firenas αλλά δυστυχώς δε μου έχει περισέψει κανένα case... οπότε αν δε βρώ θα πρέπει κάτι να φτιάξω για να το στεγάσω!
> 
> Τέλος να πώ πως προσεχώς έρχεται και η D201GLY2 με 2 extra Sata , και Celeron M 1,2 Ghz passively cooled με κατανάλωση 10-15 watt http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=768



Σα συνέχεια να πω πως η onboard ethernet έχει λόξιγκα με mikrotik 2.9.xx (έφτασε μέχρι 15mbit) ενώ δοκιάζοντας την έκδοση 3.x.xx έπαιξε κανονικά ! Κάτι παίζει με τους drivers  ::  

Παρακλώ αν είναι εύκολο να γίνει μια σωστή διάσπαση και να πάει και αυτό εκεί που πρέπει

----------


## budha

Σε λίγες μέρες και η D201GLY2, fanless και με SATA  ::  

http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/844

----------


## akops76

Μιας και τυχαίνει να πήρα και εγώ αυτή την μητρική, ας παραθέσω αυτά που παρατήρησα :
1. Δεν μου έπαιξε με CF-adapter και CF Kingston 1GB που δοκίμασα..
2. Το usb boot παίζει άψογα (Αυτή την στιγμή τρέχει pfsense απο usb stick!!!)

Αντώνης

----------


## acoul

ωραία πράματα !!

----------


## fon_hussan

Μεγάλωσε λίγο το θέμα της συσκευής αυτής μετά από διαδοχικες διασπασεις και ενώσεις απαντήσεων (ολοκληρώθηκε η διασπασή που είχα αρχίσει πρίν από μερικές μέρες).
Τελικά έφτασε τις 2 σελίδες η συζήτηση για το ΜΟΒΟ....  ::  

Πολλές απαντήσεις/απόψεις για την συσκεύη προήλθαν από:

_Board index » Hardware » Hardware Reviews
Antcor e-shop
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=33270
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=33270_

----------


## orfeas

> Σε λίγες μέρες και η D201GLY2, fanless και με SATA  
> 
> http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/844



Την ψώνισε/δοκίμασε κανείς??
Bootάρει με CF adapter?
Χωράει το pico-PSU ?
Χωράει η 4mpci-pci κάρτα?
Είναι αρκετή η παθητική ψύξη ή ζεματάει το πράμα?

Επίσης:
Μήπως έχει βγει CFadapter για SATA?? Ίσως έκανε για το συγκεκριμένο board.
Υπάρχει πολύ μικρό τροφοδοτικό (όχι DC-DC) που να δίνει το extra 4-pin βύσμα??
Κάποια πρόταση για enclosure?? Για σαλόνι /αυτοκίνητο /ταράτσα...

----------


## budha

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από budha
> 
> Σε λίγες μέρες και η D201GLY2, fanless και με SATA  
> 
> http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/844
> 
> 
> Επίσης:
> Μήπως έχει βγει CFadapter για SATA??


Ναι υπάρχει: http://addonics.com/products/flash_memo ... adsacf.asp

----------


## paravoid

> Σε λίγες μέρες και η D201GLY2, fanless και με SATA  
> 
> http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/844


M/B με Celeron 1.33GHz στα 73€ + μεταφορικά.

WOW.

Αχ και να χε δύο PCI  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Μία συζήτηση για αυτό το board αλλά και το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με αρκετές πληροφορίες, μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:

http://forums.silentpcreview.com/vie...=376729#376729


ΥΓ: Το καινούργιο μοντέλο είναι με Celeron M 1,2Ghz και το παλαιότερο με το Celeron στα 1,33Ghz.

----------


## Afanas

Παιδιά ξαναλέω πως η ethernet της D201GLY δε πάιζει καλά με το μπρικι ... Αν εχετε την επιλογή -ux τότε οκ  ::

----------


## dalex

............................

----------


## antony++

Ερώτηση... Είναι πλήρως συμβατό με mini-itx κουτιά (μέγεθος, βάσεις για βίδες);

----------


## paravoid

> Ερώτηση... Είναι πλήρως συμβατό με mini-itx κουτιά (μέγεθος, βάσεις για βίδες);


Χωρίς να το έχω δει από κοντά,
σε διαστάσεις είναι 17x17 = mini-ITX form-factor.

Σε όλα τα sites λένε ότι είναι πολύ ψηλή η ψύκτρα του με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνουν όλα τα κουτιά (π.χ. 1U).

----------


## alasondro

μήπως έχει βρει κανείς κανένα καλό και φτηνό κουτάκι για την εν λόγω μητρική και κατά προτίμηση για την δεύτερη έκδοση της?

----------


## Afanas

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το case από ενα firenas  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Παιδιά ξαναλέω πως η ethernet της D201GLY δε πάιζει καλά με το μπρικι ... Αν εχετε την επιλογή -ux τότε οκ


Get a F lic  ::

----------


## dalex

...................................

----------


## orfeas

> Παρέλαβα και γω το intelάκι μου, το 2 με τις SATA και χωρίς ψυγείο.
> 
> ...αλλά το north bridge ψήνει καφέ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ. Οπότε τοποθετήθηκε μικρόν ανεμιστήριον.


Που θα βρω τέτοιο μικρό ανεμιστήριον??

σ.σ. για το D201GLY2 εννοώ
το πήρα από cartft.com με *αντικαταβολή* ήρθε σε 4 μέρες μαζί με άλλα καλούδια

----------


## smarag

αυτο το boardακι υπάρχει και εδώ πλέον

----------


## dalex

.................................

----------


## smarag

Ο Τετραπλός πάντως παίζει άψογα.

----------


## orfeas

> Στα αρνητικά πρέπει να προστεθεί η παρουσία του 4πινου 12v βήσματος τροφοδοσίας καθώς και το γεγονός οτι δε μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί pico-psu μιας και το 24πινο βήσμα είναι δίπλα στις usb


Για την GLYL2:
Με λίγη πίεση χωράει μια χαρά το pico-PSU
Επίσης παίρνοντας ρεύμα από το molex για το 4πινο βύσμα της μητρικής δουλέυει μια χαρά.

----------


## orfeas

Θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω στο αυτοκίνητο
με το pico-PSU DC-DC12v/120w
Μέτρησα όμως την μπαταρία και είδα τεράστιες αυξομειώσεις στην τάση (ακόμα και σε σχέση με το γκάζι..)

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν περιέχει το συγκεκριμένο Pico σταθεροποιητή

----------


## Afanas

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη έχω διαβάσει πως το συγκεκριμένο Pico δεν έχει σταθεροποιητή για τη 12αρα γραμμή! Αυτό μπορέις έυκολα να το διαπιστώσεις αν μετρήσεις την τάση είσόδου και μετά την τάση της 12αρας στο molex του!

----------


## dalex

........................................

----------


## orfeas

> .. Απλώς θα ταλαιπωρηθείς λίγο στο στρίμωγμα του καλωδίου extender και στην εύρεση/κόλλημα πάνω του μιάς 12βολτης προέκτασης 4-pin (κόψε από ένα παλιό-καμμένο psu). Αν είσαι πολύ μερακλής και θες (πολύ) μικρό κουτί, θα κόψεις/ξανακολλήσεις τα καλώδια των 15 πόντων του extender έτσι ώστε να γίνουν 2-5 !!!


Μπορείς να δώσεις λεπτομέρειες?? Γιατί να μην πάρω ρεύμα απο το 4pin το φαρδύ?? με τούτον τον αντάπτορα?[attachment=0:bc571]P4-Anschlusskabel2.jpg[/attachment:bc571]





> Θα ψάξω να βρω και τη σελίδα, που ένας βγάζει το stock ψυγείο και βάζει μιά αλουμινογωνιά που την οδεύει στο επίσης αλουμινένιο κουτί και πετυχαίνει παθητική ψύξη και αεροστεγές κουτί!


τηνε βρήκες?
μπορώ να βρω ψύκτρα πιο κοντή με ανεμιστήρα 4cm που όμως να πιάνει στη μητρική με αυτά τα περίεργα μανταλάκια??[attachment=1:bc571]d201gly2-d201gly2a_lg.jpg[/attachment:bc571]

----------


## lakis

Προσοχή η τιμή στο παρακάτω eshop είναι 56ευρώ + μεταφορικά. Ακόμη και μία να αγοραστεί θα είναι φθηνότερη.
http://www.greek-shops.de/eshop.php?act ... treffer=14

----------


## dalex

..............................

----------


## lakis

Ένα ωραίο μικρό κουτί για το σπίτι το οποίο περιλαμβάνει τροφοδοσία DC-DC & εξωτερικό AC/DC και ένα σωρό καλούδια στα 89 δολλάρια αμερικής από την παρακάτω διεύθυνση, αξίζει τα λεφτά του:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6811165041
Εγώ πάντως έβαλα την μητρική (1.3GHz) στο κoυτί VoomPC-2, χωράει άνετα.
για τροφοδοσία λέω να πάρω το pico Μ3.
Τώρα θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε χάρτες...., καμιά καλή πληροφορία¨υπάρχει;

----------


## lambrosk

κάθεται ένα κουτάκι απο Firenas για 25€...

----------


## orfeas

> Ένα ωραίο μικρό κουτί για το σπίτι το οποίο περιλαμβάνει τροφοδοσία DC-DC & εξωτερικό AC/DC και ένα σωρό καλούδια στα 89 δολλάρια αμερικής από την παρακάτω διεύθυνση, αξίζει τα λεφτά του:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6811165041
> Εγώ πάντως έβαλα την μητρική (1.3GHz) στο κoυτί VoomPC-2, χωράει άνετα.
> για τροφοδοσία λέω να πάρω το pico Μ3.
> Τώρα θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε χάρτες...., καμιά καλή πληροφορία¨υπάρχει;


Πολύ ωραίο κουτάκι αυτό που προτείνεις,

εγώ προτίμησα κάτι φτηνό από cartft[attachment=0:6020b]M300.jpg[/attachment:6020b]
με εντυπωσίασε η bootable CF (με IDE adaptor) που έχει
καθώς και η αναρτώμενη θέση των σκληρών.
Και όμως χωράει 2σκληρούς 2,5'' συν την CF.
Τώρα ανοίγω κι άλλες θύρες USB μπροστά, γιατί να πάνε χαμένοι οι κοννέκτορες του mobo.
Να δούμε και πως θα κάτσει ψύκτρα και ανεμιστήρας από pIII στη θέση της fanless.
Ετοιμάζω και bluetooth στικάκι καθώς και μια atheros στην PCI
Επίσης τι λειτουργικό θα βάλουμε ?? Για αυτοκίνητο πάντα.
Υπάρχει κάποια διανομή που να υποστηρίζει τεράστια εικονίδια για touch screen οθονίτσα??


Σε λίγο θα κυκλοφορώ με τεράστια omni στο πορτμπαγκάζ για σκαναρίσματα. Μεγαλύτερη απ' των ταξί...

----------


## dalex

.........................

----------


## pathfinder

Τελικα απο επιδοσεις τι λεει το συγκεκριμενο Mb? για πειτε και το OS εχετε βαλει! με ενδιαφερει για Asterisk Λυση τι λετε θα αντεξει?

----------


## The Undertaker

άσχετο με την κουβέντα αλλά η newegg ΔΕΝ στέλνει ελλάδα. αν θέλετε να σας βάλω και το σχετικό mail. 
(έψαχνα για rackmount cases....  ::  )

----------


## orfeas

Ρε παιδιά τη βάζω μπρος, και μετά από 5sec πριν προλάβει να δείξει κάτι στην οθόνη, σβήνει.
Της έχω αυτή τη μνήμη http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.554123
Έχω βάλει την 4-pin extra τροφοδοσία. Καθώς και keyboard.
Θάλει κάτι ακόμα?? Πάει κάπου ο νους σας?

----------


## Themis Ap

Τι τροφοδοτικό του έχεις βάλει;

----------


## dalex

.............................

----------


## orfeas

Τις δοκιμές τις κάνω με ένα chieftec
Έχω συνδέσει ένα ανεμιστηράκι 4mm για να βλέπω αν είναι ζωντανό το Mobo.
Γυρνάει το ανεμιστηράκι για 5 sec, παίρνει σήμα η οθόνη (βγαίνει από sleep) και αμέσως σβηνει...

----------


## orfeas

Αφού σπατάλησα μπόλικες ώρες
με διάφορες οθόνες και τροφοδοτικά
τελικά ξεκίνησε!!!!

Τελικά παρότι θηρίο και καινούριο το chieftec ήταν η αιτία.
Μόλις έβαλα ένα qtek 500W (με βύσμα 4pin για p4 μητρικές) το mobo bootαρε κανονικά
Μόλις έβαλα ένα μικρό τροφοδοτικό 145W SeaSonic (χωρίς βύσμα αλλά με τον αντάπτορα molex->4pin)
το mobo ξεκινούσε (δεν έσβηνε) αλλά δεν έδινε σήμα στην οθόνη.
Με το pico-PSU επίσης δεν έδινε σήμα (με το ίδιο αντάπτορα molex->4pin)
Τελικά μιλάμε για πολύ ιδιότροπη μητρική ως προς την τροφοδοσία

Μένει να δοκιμάσω με κάποιο mini ή pico που να έχει από τη μάνα του 4pin βύσμα και να έχει περισσότερο ρεύμα σε αυτό.

Υπόψιν έχω δύο ίδια mobo, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ναναι και τα δυο προβληματικά

----------


## orfeas

γκρρρρρρρρ

----------


## Themis Ap

> Τις δοκιμές τις κάνω με ένα chieftec
> Έχω συνδέσει ένα ανεμιστηράκι 4mm για να βλέπω αν είναι ζωντανό το Mobo.
> Γυρνάει το ανεμιστηράκι για 5 sec, παίρνει σήμα η οθόνη (βγαίνει από sleep) και αμέσως σβηνει...



Aυτό έχει να κάνει μάλλον με ένα σύστημα που έχουν ορισμένα τροφοδοτικά (νέα αλλά όχι τόσο καλά αν και ονομαστά  ::  ), που αν δεν δουν τουλάχιστον κάποια ampere στο 4πινο, κλείνουν για προστασία. Πχ. γνωστού δεν ανοίγει σε παλιές μητρικές χωρίς την 4πινη τροφοδοσία και έχει κάνει πατέντα συνδέοντας μία αντισταση. Ναι είναι γεγονός διασταυρωμένο και γνωστό.

----------


## orfeas

Πολύ διαφωτιστικό.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό πριν προβώ σε αγορά pico με ενσωματωμένο 4pin ??

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το τροφοδοτικό μην σου πάει τσάμπα καλό θα ήταν...

Για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αυτό, δοκίμασε να εκκινήσεις κάποια παλαιότερη μητρική χωρίς 4πινο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας, να δεις τι θα κάνει.

Πάντως τρόπο παράκαμψης αυτής της "προστασίας" δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω ψάξει να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## dalex

..........................

----------


## Themis Ap

> Στο γραφείο που χρησιμοποιώ ένα 24V -> PC, και παίρνω μόνο από την έξοδο των 12V, αναγκάζομαι και βάζω μια λάμπα αλογόνου στη γραμμή των 5V να τραβάει κάποιο ρεύμα, γιατί αλλοιώς δεν ξεκινάει. Έχει πλάκα γιατί φωτίζει και το server room όταν μπαίνεις!


  ::   ::  Ωραία ιδέα. Κάνει και ατμόσφαιρα! Θα το προτείνω σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Κυριοι να ρωτησω κατι.
Επειτα απο πολλες ερευνες, ψαξιμο και ερωτησεις σε μεγαλα φορουμς διαπιστωσα πως το συγκεκριμενο μαλλον ειναι πατατα....
Δυσλειτουργει η Lan, οι CF δεν παιζουν (καποιες φορες).... Αυτα μου ειναι αρκετα για να αποφυγω να το αγορασω....
Το μονο που ειναι καλο πανω του ειναι η χαμηλη καταναλωση.... 
Εσεις που το εχετε αγορασει τι πιστευετε?

Δευτερο σκελος του ερωτηματος...
Ημουνα αναμεσα σε αυτο το AIO mobo και σε μια μητρικη s478 της Asus που κανει 40 ευρω (περιπου 56 με το φπα).... και εχει vga, lan 10/100 εκτος cpu, εχωντας παραπανω pci (νομιζω 4) και μια agp slot 8x....
Εσεις τι πιστευετε?

----------


## Afanas

Να σου πώ τη δική μου γνώμη  ::  

Η μητρικούλα καλή είναι ! Το πόβλημα με τη lan είναι καθαρά λόγο driver από το mikrotik! Για compact flash δε ξέρω γιατί δε δοκίμασα.Εγώ ειχα αυτή με το fan και Celeron M 215 1.33Ghz 533 fsb. Την έδωσα καθαρά για λόγους οικονομικούς και το λυπήθηκα πολύ! Για ρουτερ πάντως δε με ικανοποιήσε!

Αυτή τη στιγμή για ρουτερ εχω μια Asus P4PE και ένα Celeron Mobile 2Ghz με το ενα πιν κομμένο. Σταθερό σα βράχος και οικονομικό! Αν βρείς μητρική gigabyte με intel chipset δε χρειαζεται να κόψεις κανενα πιν γιατί μπορείς να κατεβάσεις την τάση όσο θες απο το bios! Επίσης μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις Pentium 4 M αλλά θα τον δεί στα 1,2 Ghz λόγο speedstep! 
Τώρα στα λέω αυτά γιατί είτε Mobile Celeron είτε Pentium 4 M θέλεις , βρίσκεις στο ebay με 10 ευρο χαλαρά! Τώρα αν φοβάσαι να κόψεις πιν ή τον λυπάσαι 10 ευρώ είναι...

----------


## dalex

.....................................

----------


## The Undertaker

http://www.techenclave.com/pc-periphera ... 05651.html

----------


## orfeas

> Ημουνα αναμεσα σε αυτο το AIO mobo και σε μια μητρικη s478 της Asus που κανει 40 ευρω (περιπου 56 με το φπα).... και εχει vga, lan 10/100 εκτος cpu, εχωντας παραπανω pci (νομιζω 4) και μια agp slot 8x....
> Εσεις τι πιστευετε?



Μα η Intel είναι τόσο μικρή...
Δε συγκρίνεται με μεγάλες ούτε σε επιδόσεις ούτε σε μέγεθος.

Κάτω από το κάθισμα του αυτοκινήτου είναι η θέση της

----------


## nc

Πάρτε μια γεύση από εδώ:

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func ... cat_no=388

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func ... cat_no=388

http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC.h ... edded%20MB

----------


## Afanas

Μαζί σου αλλά αν είναι να κάνουν 200 ευρω τι να το κάνω... Αν έχεις φράγκα ολα γίνονται ,ολα συρρικνώνονται  ::

----------


## harrylaos

@NC: Αυτες οι γευσεις ηταν πολυ ωραιες και φυσικα αυριο ελπιζω να εχω νεωτερα για το αν κυκλοφορουν στην ελληνικη αγορα και ποιος τις φερνει....

----------


## harrylaos

Νεοτερα απο το Μετωπο.... Η Αλτεκ και η Οκταμπιτ φερνει MSI αλλα αποτι δειχνει στο site μαλλον μονο μεσω παραγγελειας, σε υψηλη τιμη (αυτο ειναι σιγουρο) και αν....

Βασικα διαπιστωσα πως ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο προμηθευτων ουτε καν ενδιαφερεται να εισαγει AIO Mobos.... Ισως επειδη δεν συμφερει....
Η Δευτερη διαπιστωση ειναι πως και οι ιδιες οι εταιρειες πχ Asus,Asrock,Abit δεν βγαζουν τετοια μοντελα...μα ακομα και να εβγαζαν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ερθουν εδω για τον πρωτο λογο...

Εκανα λοιπον μια παραγγελεια της D201GLY στα 65 ευρω που την εχει στο ebay και την περιμενω μεσα σε 4-5 μερες.

----------


## Themis Ap

Για ποιό λόγο έκανες παραγγελιά μέσω ebay; Υπάρχουν και Ελλάδα με 10 ευρά παραπάνω και 3 χρόνια εγγύηση, κάτι που από ebay μάλλον δεν έχεις...

----------


## harrylaos

Θεμη ηταν θεμα τιμης και θεμα εμπιστοσυνης.
Δικη μου γνωμη και αποψη.

----------


## Themis Ap

Μαζί σου και σεβαστό αυτό που λες. 
Απλά κοιτάω το θέμα από την πλευρά μελλοντικής κάλυψης σε περίπτωση βλάβης.

Καλορίζικο πάντως και περιμένω εντυπώσεις  ::

----------


## papashark

> Εκανα λοιπον μια παραγγελεια της D201GLY στα 65 ευρω που την εχει στο ebay και την περιμενω μεσα σε 4-5 μερες.





> Για ποιό λόγο έκανες παραγγελιά μέσω ebay; Υπάρχουν και Ελλάδα με *10 ευρά παραπάνω και 3 χρόνια εγγύηση*, κάτι που από ebay μάλλον δεν έχεις...





> Θεμη ηταν *θεμα τιμης* και *θεμα εμπιστοσυνης*.
> Δικη μου γνωμη και αποψη.





> Μαζί σου και σεβαστό αυτό που λες.
> Απλά κοιτάω το θέμα από την πλευρά μελλοντικής κάλυψης σε περίπτωση βλάβης.



Aυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στο awmn !!!!

Nα εμπιστεύετε κάποιος περισσότερο έναν εντελώς άγνωστο σε μια άλλη χώρα από το τοπικό μαγαζί που τον ιδιοκτήτη τον ξέρει ένας σωρό κόσμος γύρω του και το προϊόν θα το δει επιτόπου.

Για 15% διαφορά τιμής, 10€ συγκεκριμένα, 2 καφέδες χωρίς τσιγάρα έξω, να προτιμάει να μην έχει εγγύηση.


Μόνο στο awmn συμβαίνουν αυτά, μόνο εδώ υπάρχει τέτοια αντιπάθεια στους τοπικούς έμπορους λες και είναι τίποτα κλέφτες (ενώ αυτοί που με κλέβουν προσωπικά κάνοντας παραεμπόριο και στερούν λεφτά από το κράτος και το ταμείο μου δεν τους ενωχλούν).


Δεν φταίνε βέβαια τα μέλη, οι ηλίθιοι τοπικοί έμποροι φταίνε που δίνουν και δώρα κάθε χρόνο στην κοπή της πίττας....

----------


## harrylaos

Το τι αγοραζει ο καθενας και απο που, ειναι πιστευω δικο του θεμα.
Εκρινα και επελεξα. Θα δειξει αν εκανα λαθος η οχι.

----------


## The Undertaker

[quote=papashark]


> Εκανα λοιπον μια παραγγελεια της D201GLY στα 65 ευρω που την εχει στο ebay και την περιμενω μεσα σε 4-5 μερες.





> Για ποιό λόγο έκανες παραγγελιά μέσω ebay; Υπάρχουν και Ελλάδα με *10 ευρά παραπάνω και 3 χρόνια εγγύηση*, κάτι που από ebay μάλλον δεν έχεις...





> Θεμη ηταν *θεμα τιμης* και *θεμα εμπιστοσυνης*.
> Δικη μου γνωμη και αποψη.





> Μαζί σου και σεβαστό αυτό που λες.
> Απλά κοιτάω το θέμα από την πλευρά μελλοντικής κάλυψης σε περίπτωση βλάβης.



Aυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στο awmn !!!!

Nα εμπιστεύετε κάποιος περισσότερο έναν εντελώς άγνωστο σε μια άλλη χώρα από το τοπικό μαγαζί που τον ιδιοκτήτη τον ξέρει ένας σωρό κόσμος γύρω του και το προϊόν θα το δει επιτόπου.

Για 15% διαφορά τιμής, 10€ συγκεκριμένα, 2 καφέδες χωρίς τσιγάρα έξω, να προτιμάει να μην έχει εγγύηση.


Μόνο στο awmn συμβαίνουν αυτά, μόνο εδώ υπάρχει τέτοια αντιπάθεια στους τοπικούς έμπορους λες και είναι τίποτα κλέφτες (ενώ αυτοί που με κλέβουν προσωπικά κάνοντας παραεμπόριο και στερούν λεφτά από το κράτος και το ταμείο μου δεν τους ενωχλούν).


Δεν φταίνε βέβαια τα μέλη, οι ηλίθιοι τοπικοί έμποροι φταίνε που δίνουν και δώρα κάθε χρόνο στην κοπή της πίττας....[/quote :: qj3c4dp]
πάνο, τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις;  ::   ::  
δεν εννοούν κάτι κακό τα παιδιά...είναι απλά θέμα επιλογής τους..

----------


## dalex

................................

----------


## eufonia

> και φυσικά Slimserver:
> 
> http://intel.dalex2.awmn:9000/ ακούμε με winamp στο http://intel.dalex2.awmn:9000/stream.mp3
> 
> Παίζουν κι άλλα player (ένα Squeezebox soft) και h/w players που πρέπει να τα καρφώσεις πάνω.
> 
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς πως δουλεύει (γιατί σαν admin βλέπω τα πάντα). Μάλλον μπαίνεις στην σελίδα και παίρνεις τραγούδια κλπ. από το αριστερό παράθυρο και φτιάχνεις Playlist στο δεξιό.
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν αρχίζει stream πριν συνδεθείς. Ο κάθε ακροατής φτιάχνει ΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ playlist και έχει το δικό του custom stream!
> ...


Απίστευτο! Συγχαρητήρια!
Το stream από internet έρχεται καρφί.

Αφού ανοίξεις το stream από winamp, διαλέγεις επάνω δεξιά στο drop-down menu την ip του pc σου και voila!
Θεωρητικά, για κάθε peer, δημιουργείται μια διαφορετική playlist, οπότε μπορεί να "σερβίρει" παραπάνω του ενός streams.  ::  

Well done!

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποια διασπάστηκαν εδώ:

viewtopic.php?f=40&t=36154

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Να δούμε πότε και αν θα βγει σε SBC με 4-8 mPCI ... και η Atheros πάντως έχει βγάλει 2watt mips CPU @ 600MHz με πολύ φθηνό κόστος. το ζήτημα είναι πότε θα βγουν στην αγορά ... μέχρι τότε τα Alix είναι ότι καλύτερο για λύση embedded --> footprint included.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## pathfinder

atom processor!!!!  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Πήρα και εγώ την D201GLY2 (με SATA, χωρις SVIDEO) αλλα τελικά το μετανοιώνω: με εξαίρεση το μικρο πλεονεκτημα στο μεγεθος και το λιγο πιο ευκολο στησιμο, δεν ειναι προτιμοτερη απο μια φτηνη microATX motherboard των 35-40€ και εναν φτηνο celeron/sempron των 30-35€ που έρχονται στα ιδια λεφτα. 
Η δικια μου D201GLY2 δεν μπουταρει χωρις το εξτρα 4πινο βυσμα 12V και επισης δεν καταφερα να μπουταρει με CF, με 2 διαφορετικες καρτες, 2 διαφορετικους adapters, 2 διαφορετικα linux και σύνδεση IDE και SATA με SATA/IDE adaptor. Εβλεπε στο Bios την CF αλλά δεν φορτωνε καν τον bootloader. Σχετικα με την ψυξη οι δυο ψυκτρες ΖΕΜΑΤΑΝΕ μετα απο λιγη ωρα λειτουργιας, στο BIOS ειδα ~62C με το board πανω στο τραπεζι χωρις καθολου Load, δεν νομιζω μπορει να λειτουργησει μεσα σε κλειστο κουτι χωρις αερισμο. Εχετε υποψιν οτι δεν υποστηριζει power management - EIST

Σχετικα με την microATX λύση εξηγώ:
Τουλάχιστον για Sempron LE που το έχω ψαξει μεσω παρεμβασεων στα power states του Cool'n'Quiet (γινεται ευκολα σε win και Linux πλεον) μπορει να μειωθει η ταση εως και τα 0.8V (ισως και χαμηλοτερα) και η συχνοτητα στα 1000-1200Mhz. Σεα αυτήν τη συχνότητα εχω δει μετρήσεις καταναλωσης στα ~22W, αρκετα λιγοτερα απο τα ~36 της D201GLY2. Επιπλέον μεσω software μπορει να ελεγχεται η ταχύτητα ωστε αν καποια στιγμή χρειάζεται ταχυτητα να ανεβουν τα ρολογια κλπ. Σχετικα με την ψυξη, εφοσον η καταναλωση ειναι μικρότερηη ψυξη θα ειναι πιο ευκολη. Πιστευω πως με ταση και ρολοι καρφωμενα στα ελαχιστα η ψυκτρα της AMD θα ειναι αρκετη και χωρις ανεμιστηρα, σε καθε περιπτωση παντως οι συγχρονες motherboard ελέγχουν τον ανεμιστηρα βασει θερμοκρασιας οποτε και να υπηρχε θα ηταν πρακτικα αθορυβος. (Η D201GLY2 ΚΑΕΙ μετα απο ~5 λεπτα λειτουργιας και ο celeron της δεν υποστηριζει power management - EIST)
Και βεβαια μια microATX λύση δεν εχει ολα τα handicaps μιας embedded: 2 ή και 4 slots RAM, dual channel, ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερη VGA, πιο κοινα εξαρτηματα και αρα καλυτερη υποστηριξη drivers, παραπανω SATA/PCI/USB, ενδεχομενως DVI/HDMI, Suspend to RAM κλπ κλπ.
Τα περισσοτερα βεβαια ειναι αχρειαστα για ταρατσοPC, αλλά η καταναλωση, η δυνατοτητα ελεγχου συχνοτητας-τασης αναλόγως του φορτίου και χρησης CF, και οι 2 ή και 3 PCI ειναι σημαντικες, οπως και η απαιτηση 4pin καλωδιου (που μπορει να μπει με με adaptor απο Molex βεβαια, παντως οι AMD μητρικες ισως λειτουργουν και χωρις αυτο). Επιπλεον για άλλες χρήσεις τα παραπανω καλουδια των microATX ισως ειναι χρησιμα, θυσιαζοντας λιγο το μεγεθος, ΟΧΙ την καταναλωση ομως.

----------


## acoul

Απορώ γιατί όλα αυτά τα θέματα δεν αναφέρθηκαν από κάποιον άλλο κάτοχο της συγκεκριμένης μητρικής εδώ και τόσο καιρό ... κρίμα στην ανάδραση στην οποία αναφερόταν κάποτε ο acinonyx ...

----------


## akops76

Αν και έχω την 1η έκδοση της μητρικής αυτής (με το IDE και ανεμιστήρα στην cpu), θα ήθελα να προσθέσω οτι:

1. Εδειξε να συμπεριφέρεται αρκετά καλά σε συνθήκες υψηλής θερμοκρασίας (την είχα για αρκετό καιρό να δουλευει ως firewall μέσα σε ένα συρτάρι με ελάχιστο εξαερισμό). Οποτε ανοιγα το συρτάρι, πραγματικα εκαιγαν όλα!!

2. Στο θέμα της CF, η δική μου εντύπωση είναι οτι τελικά οι διάφοροι idetocf adaptores είναι που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. Μεχρι πρώτινως είχα δοκιμάσει 2 και κανένας δεν έπαιζε με την μητρική αυτή, λόγω μη υποστήριξης του dma. Σε κανονικό PC όπου μπορείς μέσω του BIOS να ορισείς με το χέρι το mode λειτουργίας του IDE(πχ PIO 4) οι adaptores πάντος λειτουργούσαν. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πάντος χρησιμοποιώντας ενα adaptora της pcengines(o οποιος σύμφωνα με τα specs υποστηρίζει το dma). Με αυτόν η μητρική bootare χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## dalex

........................................

----------


## dalex

................................

----------


## [email protected]

Πάσο για την κατανάλωση, μάλλον η μετρηση που ειδα εγω αφορουσε την εκδοση D201GLY (οχι 2) που εχει CPU μεγαλυτερης κατανάλωσης, εξού και το ανεμιστηρακι.

Αφου ειδα και αποειδα για να την κανω να δουλεψει με CF, αποφάσισα να την κανω τραμπα με τα σωθικα της γραφομηχανης του σπιτιου που ειναι ενας P3 με Via chipset. Για ψυξη εβαλα εναν ανεμιστηρα 80mm στα 5V (δεν ακουγεται καθολου αφου καλυπτεται απο το θορυβωδη δισκο) πανω απο τις ψυλτρες και οι θερμοκρασια CPU παιζει γυρω στους 39-40C, οποτε ολα καλα. Χρειάστηκε να γυρισω τους IDE και ISA to PCI bridge drivers σε standard πριν αλλαξω motherboard ώστε να μπουτάρουν τα win 2000 και να εχω πληκτρολογιο. Εγκατεστησα τους drivers για Audio, LAN και VGA απο το CD, ενώ ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ειδαν τα win μονα τους, κανω και τα απαραίτητα reboot οποτε παρατηρώ τα εξής:[*]Το USB ποντικι δεν παιζει, κατα την εκκινηση αναβει το λαμπακι του, σβηνει οταν ξεκιναν να φορτωνουν τα windows (στη μαυρη μπαρα των 2000), αναβει για λιγο παλι οταν δειχνει το logo και σβηνει, και μετα δεν δουλευει. Αλλη USB συσκευη δεν εχω δοκιμασει ακομα.[*]Το δικτυο ενω δειχνει να δουλευει κανονικα, δεν παιρνει IP απο το DHCP, ενω΄αν βαλω καρφωτη δεν κανει Ping σε τιποτα εκτος του εαυτού του. Firewall δεν υπαρχει.[*]H VGA δεν εχει αναλυση 1280χ960 που ειναι η σωστη 4:3, και στην 1152χ864 δινει μονο 60 και 75Hz, που στη 17αρα CRT δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο  ::   ::  [*]Κατα περιοδους 4-5" η εικονα παγωνει για 2-3"! Δεν συμβαινει παντα αυτο, υποψιαζομαι μπερδεμα IRQ με το LAN

Τελικα αφου δεν μπορει να μπει στην κορυφη βουνου ή ιστού, δεν βλεπω το λογο να προτιμησει κανεις αυτη τη λυση. MicroATX πακετακια εχουν ιδια καταναλωση, ελαχιστα μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος, πιο συγχρονο και πλούσιο HW, επεκτασιμοτητα και ιδιο κοστος.

EDIT: Ψάχνοντας βρηκα τροπο για undervolting και μια ευκολή μετατροπή της ψυκτρα της CPU που δειχνει να εχει αποτέλεσμα. Συνδυασμένα ίσως επιτρέπουν τελείως παθητικη ψυξη.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## lakis

Νέα μητρική με ισχυρότερο επεξεργαστή και κάρτα γραφικών intel τιμή στο cartft.com

 - Οι έλληνες έμποροι είναι πανάκροβοι.ΙΙΙΙΙΙ
*Intel D945GCLF (with integrated Atom 1.6Ghz CPU) BOX *new**
Intel Atom Silverthorne ! 
1.6Ghz ! 
Intel Rapid BIOS Boot 
4x Rear USB 2.0 
1-3 days 72.95 EUR 
incl. 19% VAT, plus shipping . 
Product: Add to cart 
Support: Review [DE] 

The Atom-CPU is a perfect basis for a low-cost system. It works very energy saving and therfor is perfect for mobile usage. But also can be used as a server, Car-PC or Multimedia solutions. 

Atom-CPU mainly was developed for the upcoming „Mobile Internet Devices“ (MID), which are fielded between notebooks and cell phones. „The processors were equipped in 45nm production with the worlds smallest transistors“, said Intels Vice President Sean Maloney. 

As IT-world currently is crying for „GreenIT“ schreit, this mainboard can be the answer. For example Intel was able to reduce the power consumption of the CPU from precessor D201GLY2 from 20W to 2.05W, which is really incredible ! Here other mainboards can not compete with ! 

Name D945GCLF 
Form Factor Mini-ITX Mainboard 
CPU Intel Atom 230 @ 1x 1.60GHz (Silverthorne 45nm) 
Chipset Intel 82945G (ICH7) 
L2 Cache 512kb 
Graphics Intel GMA 950 
Memory 1x DDR2 533/667 RAM 
Power 20 Pin ATX, P4-connector 
Connectors (rear) - 2x PS/2
- 1x Parallel
- 1x D-SUB15 (VGA)
- 1x RS232
- 4x USB 2.0
- 1x LAN 10/100MBit
- 3x Sound (Line Out, Line In, Microphone) 
Audio Realtek High Definition Audio 
Connectors (internal) - PCI
- Audio
- 2x USB
- 2x SATA
- 1x IDE 
Included - D945GCLF Mainboard (with 1.6Ghz Atom CPU)
- I/O ATX rear plate
- SATA cable
- IDE cable
- Quickstart-Guide
- Drivers CD

----------


## enaon

> 


Το μοντέλο με τα sata που ξεχάσαν να βάλουν ανεμιστήρα, πραγματικά ζεματάει. Το είχα μέσα σε ένα http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/c137/ και μετά από 1 ώρα περίπου κατάλαβα ότι ψήνετε, διότι μου μύρισε η μπογιά του κουτιού.. Δέν υπάρχει θέμα, θέλει ανεμιστήρα στην ψήκτρα.

Για τις cf, νομίζω είναι καθαρά θέμα adaptor. Δοκίμασε με έναν της pcengines, θα δουλέψει σίγουρα.

----------


## papashark

> Νέα μητρική με ισχυρότερο επεξεργαστή και κάρτα γραφικών intel τιμή στο cartft.com
> 
>  - Οι έλληνες έμποροι είναι πανάκροβοι.ΙΙΙΙΙΙ


τσου ρε Λάκη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ιδια τιμή είναι και εδώ σχεδόν. 2-3€ διαφορά, αλλά άμα βάλεις και τα μεταφορικά, είναι πολύ ποιο φθηνά στο Linkshop από ότι στο car-tft  ::

----------


## romias

[quote="papasharκ "]
τσου ρε Λάκη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [quote]
 ::  
Ασχετο,ειχα να το ακούσω,διαβασω απ την δεκαετία το 70.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papasharκ 
> 
> τσου ρε Λάκη      
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Ασχετο,ειχα να το ακούσω,διαβασω απ την δεκαετία το 70.


Hταν η αγαπημένη έκφραση ενός καθηγητή μου στο Λύκειο, όλους "Λάκη" μας έλεγε, και το "τσου ρε" πήγαινε σύνεφο.

Και μιλάμε για μόλις 20 χρόνια πριν, τέλος της δεκαετίας του 80  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> Νέα μητρική με ισχυρότερο επεξεργαστή και κάρτα γραφικών intel τιμή στο cartft.com
> 
>  - Οι έλληνες έμποροι είναι πανάκροβοι.ΙΙΙΙΙΙ
> 
> 
> τσου ρε Λάκη      
> 
> Ιδια τιμή είναι και εδώ σχεδόν. 2-3€ διαφορά, αλλά άμα βάλεις και τα μεταφορικά, είναι πολύ ποιο φθηνά στο Linkshop από ότι στο car-tft


Δεν βλέπω κάποια αναφορά στην μητρική D945GCLF στο linkshop  ::

----------


## papashark

Για το D201GLY2 λέω.

Αν και όταν θα έρθει και το επόμενο μοντέλο, πάλι ανταγωνιστικές θα είναι οι τιμές

----------


## Themis Ap

Απλά είχες απαντήσει στον lakis που έλεγε για το νέο μοντέλο και νόμισα ότι είχε έρθει.

Αναμένουμε λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## acoul

Atom based 1.6GHz


D945GCLF στα 80 Ευρώ! καθόλου άχημα !!

----------

